# what is your favorite cichlid



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

what is your favorite cichlid(african or american)


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I love my bolivian rams!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I would have to go with either the lemon oscar or the tiger oscar, haven't had the pleasure of owning either yet but I will someday, a close second would be the electric blue ram


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Pelvicachromis taeniatus. I have kept them for years, and their colours and complex behavior still fascinate me. They're a beautiful West African dwarf with a number of colour varieties depending on where they were caught. Great fish - uncommon, but great.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

do you have any pictures navigator?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

Neolamprologus multifasciatus


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Love my big fat fully grown labeotropheus trewavasae... over 6 inches long! Love their big noses, he looks like a ninja turtle. Other favorite mbunas are metriaclima greshakei and metriaclima elongatus chewere... 

Bolivian rams are pretty great, too. Lots of personality.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

cyphotilapia Gibberosa are my favorite fish


----------

